# 225gr AccuBond® at 3025 fps?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

From the Are-You-Kidding-Me department of bigger and badder comes the new Nosler offering: The 33 Nosler®.

If you must, the details are here:

http://thinkingafield.org/2016/10/nosler-introduces-powerful-cartridge-yet-33-nosler.html#more-19816


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The way things are going might as well just buy a tank and use it for hunting !! lol

Just give me an old .308 or 30-06 and let me stalk into killing range !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Like Momma always said, "Go big or go home!" Being a big fan of recoil, it sounds exciting. Thats 350 fps faster than my old "sledgehammer" 338 Win Mag, running the 225 grain Hornady Interbond. Impressive, but I doubt any animal would know the difference. I recently had the opportunity to ring some far off steel with a Savage 110 BA in 338 Lapua, and it was a pleasure to shot. A very fine rifle that made that 700 yard shot seemed easy. The recoil was held back by a muzzle brake as big as a tennis ball, so the shot felt like a 243 Win. Kinda took the fun out of it. Most guns like this usually run on the heavy side. That 110 weighed in at an obese 16 pounds. Too heavy to do a hunter much good, lest you set up on yonder mountain top and wait for a distant shot to materialize. Could be a long wait. Over the years we've seen countless remakes on the old school cartridges, but in time, they all seem to fizzle once the hype is over. I'll stick with my old tried and true sledgehammer 338 Win Mag and welcome the recoil.


----------

